
Hi-Tech Entrepreneurs Mull Build or Sell - kul
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/N/NEXT_BIG_DEAL?SITE=WIRE&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT
======
mattculbreth
Good post, glad to see this. I do sometimes tire of seeing nothing but "do
this to sell your company in two years for $2 million." Honestly I think that
there's a lot to be said for making a great product, executing, making more
great products, and growing the company to a much larger size. (Nothing at all
wrong with cashing out at $118 million though, if that's really the average
for VC-funded startups. Higher than I thought.)

